# WOW! 2015 Convention hotel sold out!



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Just saw a note posted on their web page that rooms at the official hotel have sold out. This must be a BIG event, and I am not surprised as Denver does the convention up right! I already have my reservations, and this time early planning helped.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I just hope that this does not discourage others from attending.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you can still get a room there, just not at the convention rate.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

It is in an area with numerous motels within a few blocks. Many attendees stay offsite anyway. Do not think it will affect attendance at the event.

At many of the conventions the official site has sold out, so this is not even something new.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
My initial post was not to scare people away, but just to state that things appear to be going well with early registrations. The Denver convention has been well attended in the past and they do a super job. I'm excited about attending. Just surprised it sold out by the end of January! I think this will be a major event in garden railroading!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you Google "Holels near DIA" and click on the map that Google brings up, there are two clusters of hotels. The one you want is the cluster of hotels by I-70 and Pena Boulevard, along 40th Ave. 

Later,

K


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They do seem to be on the ball for this convention. They contacted us early for confirmation on vending space. Also have made an effort to get us in a good spot. Looking forward to a good convention.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

And who says the hobby is dying out? Sounds like a great time to me and many are planning on going. Have fun for us. I did make the Cincy garden railroad convention and will do so again when it comes close to Indiana. Mike


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Toney,
2018 will be in Atlanta!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Awsome, start planning now. Mike


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

A little late to the party on this thread, but rather than start anew, I might as well reply here.

I'm very glad that Denver is going to be the city this year because that gives me an excuse to go camping. I just booked my campsite at the Cherry Creek State Park which is a straight shot from the convention center on 225 and only about 10 miles out.

If hotels aren't your thing, camping in Colorado is quite easy. Plenty of state parks along the front range and by the reservoirs, and about 1/3 the cost of a hotel. I've got full hook-ups for my camper and it's about $27 a night.

See you all in Denver this July!

--James


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

BTO in June is in the NH white mountain area.


----------

